# Knapheide KUV



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm looking at the Knapheide KUV129SLK.

Does anyone have a 129" KUV? I am wondering if a 20' extension ladder will fit inside. 

The dimensions show the total length at 129" minus 6" for the cutout where the cabin gets indented into the service body. Making the interior 123".

My 20' extension ladder is 10'6" when fully closed, so it would be a few inches too long. But I swear I saw someone here post a picture of their KUV with a 20' ladder inside.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

My extended ford van holds a 20' extension if that helps.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I have a 129SUK and on the floor there is only 10' 1" after the door closes. Of course it would fit at an angle but be in the way. BUT, there is an area above the front sliding door, that should be higher on the SLK than the SUK that goes above (or into) part of the cab. Might be able to store the ladder on the ceiling.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Dude, you have truck OCD or something. Just buy one already. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

http://www.knapheide.com/media/uploads/Products/KUV/Ford_KUV_Literature.pdf

Take a look at page 2. Accessory "K", the "Aerodynamic Wind Deflector." It almost looks like it can be installed open into the storage area of the truck where you might be able to get the front end of an extension ladder into it.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Just measured, 127" from the indented part above the sliding door to the back.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

347sparky said:


> Just measured, 127" from the indented part above the sliding door to the back.


Thanks.

What I will probably end up getting is the SUK like you're with the roof rack for the ladder.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

o m g

buy something already.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What I will probably end up getting is the SUK like you're with the roof rack for the ladder.


For some reason they make the ladder rack too narrow, IMO. I like having a conduit box on top, with 6, 8, 10 and extension ladder stacked on either side. Won't fit on the racks that are made for this style, so I made my own.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> http://www.knapheide.com/media/uploads/Products/KUV/Ford_KUV_Literature.pdf


Beware of the P.O.S. Wind deflector "crapheide" has bad seals where the van cab over meets the KUV body, the wind deflector makes it almost impossible to fix. Mine less than 2 years old had major leaks there and had to be sent to Dejanna to be removed for them to reseal where it leaked. It was sent out for repair 4 times and even taken completely apart one of those times and each time the leak reappeared worse. I cannot speak for all the upfitters they use but in my opinion and my experience with them for warranty AVOID knapheide and Dejanna. 
Fwiw I hand the next size up from the 129 (the dual rear wheel) and the wind deflector was hollow but not useably open like the bump outs in uhaul trucks.
I do however miss most of the storage space it provided, parking it not so much.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

That wind deflector isn't an option, it's only available on some models and as the above poster said it's not open from the inside of the cargo area like a "mother's attic" usually is.

If I get one, it'll be either the SUK or the 8" taller SLK. Both of them are only 3" wider on each side than a typical van. I'd get the 129" long body which is similar is size to a typical extended van.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Took some pics of the inside last night. Put in some home made shelves to help out with organization.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!

I'm putting thoughts into the the SLK version which is the same as your's only it's 8" higher. The extra height also means that there are 2 factory shelves on each side and they are both deep because the sidewalls aren't slanted as much as they are on the SUK. 

The higher interior should make it easier to walk into as well. But I should still be able to reach the ladder to unstrap it from the back bumper and the side door, and then slide it off the back. I only plan on keeping 1 extension ladder up there. 

If you had to do it over, would you stick with the SUK or go with the higher SLK?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

For me I would have to stick with the SUK because of the ladder rack, I can barely reach it now on the sides. 8" more would be a PIA. I would still have to duck in either one too. 

Aside from that, for the SLK I would want the upper side doors too, kind of like the one pictured above. I don't think they offer that on the SUK. If you only have an extension ladder, I think they have a rack with the side drop down feature where it would be easy to get on and off.

Another thing to look at is basically they are the same but SLK is taller and weighs 250 more pounds. So you have more space but 250lb less availiable payload. It may not seem like that big of deal but right now I am just 100lbs under the GVWR.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

347sparky said:


> For me I would have to stick with the SUK because of the ladder rack, I can barely reach it now on the sides. 8" more would be a PIA. I would still have to duck in either one too.
> 
> Aside from that, for the SLK I would want the upper side doors too, kind of like the one pictured above. I don't think they offer that on the SUK. If you only have an extension ladder, I think they have a rack with the side drop down feature where it would be easy to get on and off.
> 
> Another thing to look at is basically they are the same but SLK is taller and weighs 250 more pounds. So you have more space but 250lb less availiable payload. It may not seem like that big of deal but right now I am just 100lbs under the GVWR.


Wow, you must have the exterior cabinets full.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Here is the side doors open and how I have it set up. The long horizontal door makes a great work shelf also.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Dammit hax, your threads are making me wish I still had a KUV truck. :laughing:


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Dammit hax, your threads are making me wish I still had a KUV truck. :laughing:


I don't know anymore. It doesn't seem like 347sparky's truck is that loaded but his weight is too close to the GVWR for my liking. 

AFAIK, you're really not supposed to have your truck loaded to its full capacity on a fulltime basis. So maybe this design with a heavy utility body won't work as well as I thought.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The one I was in for awhile was a 1 ton dually.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> I don't know anymore. It doesn't seem like 347sparky's truck is that loaded but his weight is too close to the GVWR for my liking.
> 
> AFAIK, you're really not supposed to have your truck loaded to its full capacity on a fulltime basis. So maybe this design with a heavy utility body won't work as well as I thought.


I probably have too much crap on my van that I don't use everyday, but I love being able to go somewhere and fix something right away because it's on the van. My old '97 ford 1 ton van was pretty maxed out on the GVWR for years before I got this one. I think things look more spread out on this van but there is a lot of weight in the cabinets and things I added.

I guess it depends on the type of material and quantity that you will be using. I love the outside access doors. It seems that 75% of the work I do is outside and the side doors are awesome for that.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> I don't know anymore. It doesn't seem like 347sparky's truck is that loaded but his weight is too close to the GVWR for my liking.
> 
> AFAIK, you're really not supposed to have your truck loaded to its full capacity on a fulltime basis. So maybe this design with a heavy utility body won't work as well as I thought.


Meh, any work truck is going to be near max payload if you are doing service work. Don't worry about it dude. Find one you like, buy it, load it up, and go make money with it.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

DIYer4Life said:


> I don't know anymore. It doesn't seem like 347sparky's truck is that loaded but his weight is too close to the GVWR for my liking.
> 
> AFAIK, you're really not supposed to have your truck loaded to its full capacity on a fulltime basis. So maybe this design with a heavy utility body won't work as well as I thought.


My 07 GMC 3500 has been loaded heavy for 6 years now and at 71,000 I just now need brakes.

I DID however need a torque converter replaced under warranty at about 45k. 
I guess it is a known problem by GM because when I took it in and described the problem to the service writer he did not even check it out, just setup an appointment and said they would need it a whole day.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

347sparky said:


> I probably have too much crap on my van that I don't use everyday, but I love being able to go somewhere and fix something right away because it's on the van. My old '97 ford 1 ton van was pretty maxed out on the GVWR for years before I got this one. I think things look more spread out on this van but there is a lot of weight in the cabinets and things I added.
> 
> I guess it depends on the type of material and quantity that you will be using. I love the outside access doors. It seems that 75% of the work I do is outside and the side doors are awesome for that.


What's your fuel mileage with all that stuff?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> What's your fuel mileage with all that stuff?


I'll have to check. I do know the Ford has a 4.11 rear with OD and the Chevy's had a 3.73 rear and 6 speed OD trans, I think.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

347sparky said:


> I'll have to check. I do know the Ford has a 4.11 rear with OD and the Chevy's had a 3.73 rear and 6 speed OD trans, I think.


The GM is 9,900lbs. GVWR. The Ford is over 10,000lbs which I'd rather avoid.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

DIYer4Life said:


> What's your fuel mileage with all that stuff?


Had to do a job about 40 miles away and was able to figure mileage at around 10mpg. It was pretty windy so there should be room for improvement.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

347sparky said:


> Had to do a job about 40 miles away and was able to figure mileage at around 10mpg. It was pretty windy so there should be room for improvement.


Wow, so it would be worse in the city, huh?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes but miles would be less!

Now go buy one. :thumbup:


----------

